

Karateka in the App Store - phodo
http://jordanmechner.com/blog/2012/12/karateka-in-the-app-store/

======
phodo
I'm the OP. Thought it also good to add the other (preceding) blog post on the
"making of" - very nice:

[http://jordanmechner.com/blog/2012/12/making-and-remaking-
ka...](http://jordanmechner.com/blog/2012/12/making-and-remaking-karateka/)

